# RUSTLER speed control/motor



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

hey guys im new at this i want to now how powerful of motor can the the speed control on a stock Rusty can hold with out breaking.

oh and justa comment I think its is stupid that a speed control if it gets wet its fried.


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

hockeyman said:


> oh and justa comment I think its is stupid that a speed control if it gets wet its fried.


How do you feel about toasters and hairdryers?

If the rustler has a stock speed control like this:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJM28&P=ML

Then I wouldn't run anything lower than a 19 turn with it. Much better speed controls can be had in the $50 range. The stock traxxas unit has no reverse delay or brakes, just forward and reverse. Forward to reverse transitions without braking are pretty hard on a transmission.
Brian


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

ya but they stay indoors they don't go out side


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

Indoors by the sink (water) and bathtub (water again). Any electric device used in or around water needs to be protected. M-troniks makes some waterproof esc's. Kyosho's twin force, and several nitro vehicles come with sealed electronics boxes.

If you want to run the rusty in or around water, there are methods of water-proofing the electronics. Doing this means that you lose airflow, which is bad if you are even remotely approaching the limits of your electronics. Airflow provides cooling.

It is possible, though, as there are RC boats with water cooled ESCs.
Brian


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

BDKesling said:


> Indoors by the sink (water) and bathtub (water again). Any electric device used in or around water needs to be protected. M-troniks makes some waterproof esc's. Kyosho's twin force, and several nitro vehicles come with sealed electronics boxes.
> 
> If you want to run the rusty in or around water, there are methods of water-proofing the electronics. Doing this means that you lose airflow, which is bad if you are even remotely approaching the limits of your electronics. Airflow provides cooling.
> 
> ...


they don't go out when its raining but i no they are still by water but if the speed control will fry that easily then i would be to afraid yo use my car becauce i do not want to pay 50$ for a new one


----------



## GEORGE LARRABEE (Jan 18, 2006)

a rustler speed control will handle up to a 19 turn motor


----------



## DaBomB_StamPeDe (Jun 17, 2005)

They will handle down too a 17 turn motor on 6 cells but I wouldn't recommend it. I ran mine with a Kyosho Atomic Force 17x2 on 6 cells and never blew it. It got very hot though. You just have to make sure you don't overgear. On a Rustler or Pede the gearing should always be 2 teeth lower then the turns with 87 spur teeth. So a 17 turn geared 15/87 should run just fine.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

this is confusing i have benn told 12t, 14t, 17t and 19t. which should i believe
o and if it is 19t how much of difference would that make from a 20t stinger motor


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJM28&P=ML
I guess you can believe the manufacturer. I wouldn't run one with lower than a stock motor (actually, I have one sitting at the house that Iwon't run at all, too many other beter options). Spec says 17 turn and up, but I think you'll be cashing in on warranty service a bunch if you go much below stock. 

In theory, the stinger is a mod motor, but today's stock motors and 19 turn mods will stress the xl1. Maybe put a fan on it and run a 17 turn mod. An upgraded esc will give you a noticeable increase in performance with the same motor.
Brian


----------

